# A couple of pics of my 125



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The Jag and JD are currently seperated. The JD is one of the biggest I've seen. I'll try to get a pic of him by a tape measure..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice man........


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

For god sakes that's the thickest dempsey I've ever seen.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool fish and tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

tat jd loks to fat to swim.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

^^^ LOL

I SEE A p*ssy IN UR WINDOW!!!!!
A p*ssy THAT NEEDS SOME GROOMING AND SHAVING!!!! lol









Sweet looking fishies!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. How old is that dempsey? He looks ancient


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've never seen a cichlid that varies in shape more than the dempsey (maybe oscars), and there's another odd dempsey shape. Nice color though.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats one fat ass jd. nice fish anyways.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

elduro said:


> For god sakes that's the thickest dempsey I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA! but cool too!!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, the JD's kind of a bruiser. I took out the divider yesterday and the Jag and JD had an epic battle. They're both alive and well this morning so I guess they'll be okay together. I'll post pics tomorrow...


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

how often do you feed that thing and what that thing is crazy looking


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Get in my BELLY


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Holy cow!!! The JD is fat and thick!!! Largest one I ever seen.


----------

